# Posts per page



## sluflyer06 (Dec 29, 2011)

I did search but I can't seem to find this.

How to I increase the # of posts per page when viewing topics? I've never had a problem finding this option on other forums. I swear I've scoured my user settings about 5 times hoping to see it.

Thanks!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think its availble yet, although I have seen others request that feature


----------



## sluflyer06 (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, didn't realize the forum was so new.


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

So maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't find a setting in my profile or settings to increase the default number of posts shown. Typically on forms there is a drop down to select more posts.

Can somebody point me in the direction to change this setting?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

In IPS there is not one...Its admin set. Problem with that feature is people typically like to set that super high and then it rapes the database everytime a new page is loaded. Sorry man


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> In IPS there is not one...Its admin set. Problem with that feature is people typically like to set that super high and then it rapes the database everytime a new page is loaded. Sorry man


damn, i don't frequent the forms so there is usually 50 or 100 replies that I need to go through, time consuming to go 10 at a time, but I understand


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i hear u man...deff can be a pain...wish i could help more. :-/


----------



## Nrgaway (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe you can give supporters (like myself) an option to display more. Tripling or at least doubling the posts per page would make the experience way more enjoyable experience (especially for those like me that use an air mouse from a 10 foot distance on the TV).


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nrgaway said:


> Maybe you can give supporters (like myself) an option to display more. Tripling or at least doubling the posts per page would make the experience way more enjoyable experience (especially for those like me that use an air mouse from a 10 foot distance on the TV).


That is actually a good idea... allow supporters to set it higher like 20 posts per page or something.


----------

